# I split a hive, but they did not make a queen cell. When do bees make a laying worker?????



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The BAD part it, it has been about 10 days since I split the hive, as life got busy and I did not get into that nuc after a few days like I meant to.

If I gave them a frame of eggs, would they be likely to make a queen, or is it already too late? I could do a paper combine, and start over, but I would rather make a nuc as a neighbor is interested in getting into bees.

On the GOOD side when I split the hive I gave the nuc some capped brood, and a lot of them are now hatched, so I should have a lot of young bees in there.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was told once a hive has lots of laying workers in it and only the queen pheromones keep them in check. Don't know if I believe that. Just know when you get a hive with laying workers you might just as well shake them into the weeks away from your hives and let them combine that way. Saves time and effort, a hive will laying workers won't make a queen normally or even except a queen even.

You could give them a frame of eggs and try again. Check in 2 or 3 days and if no queen cell combine them.

Wait about a week or more and redo the nuc and this time try to use uncapped brood but mostly eggs. Shake in some workers if you don't think you got enough to hold the fort till the uncapped brood hatches.

You could also just make up a new nuc then combine the one that isn't making a queen.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I think I like the second idea better. I will try again to find my second nuc box.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I would give then a frame of eggs and larva with the nurse bees. They make a queen or not. No harm done. If you end up with several queen cells cut a few out 4 or 5 days before they hatch and do another split. It will save you weeks. I try to keep queen cells going all season. Terri did you try to catch any swarms?. It is probably prime time for you now.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Good point: I really should set out a bait hive!


----------

